

Where are the Internet Cooperatives? - thetabyte
http://jordangoldstein.wordpress.com/2011/08/16/where-are-the-internet-cooperatives/

======
thetabyte
OP and author here. Out of interest, how many of you who read the article were
already familiar with what a cooperative is?

------
FleckerMan
I was, :)

